# Bee swarm on the garage door



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

We hadn't planned to start beekeeping until we had taken a course or found a local mentor. But today while I was gone, dh noticed a lot of bees on the window and in the air, and birds following them. 

I have read just enough about beekeeping to know it's not just a matter of putting out a bee box and collecting honey. We don't have a bee box but there is someone local who sells them on craigslist. Should we try to move these bees or just try to run them off? Either way, what is the best way to go about it?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Contact a local beekeeper club. Most have people that will capture them and could meet someone to be your mentor.

ETA or just tell Al there is a car show nearby and to bring an extra hive.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

I have emailed a local beekeeper club before with no response. I called the guy with the nucs on craigslist and he told me to roll down the garage door and see if they don't leave in a day or two, and if they don't, he knows someone who can get them. he didn't know of any clubs in this area either.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Not sure where u r in Tx. maybe this will help.
https://texasbeekeepers.org/local-beekeeper-associations/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would not go to Texas for a car show or bees. I will how ever suggest that you contact a couple of local places to possiable find a bee keeper who collects swarms.

I am on a list at these local places.
(1. county sherriffs office.
(2. Local city police station.
(3 local county animal control office.
(4. Local county extention office.
( 5. Local fire dept.
(6. Local USDA office
(7. local feed store.

I am on many local and reginal bee keeping web sites as collection honey bee swarms.
I used to be on a site that listed bee keepers for every state in the UNION includeing Alaska.


 Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Local exterminators will know bee keepers, too.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Now is the perfect time to learn. You have free bees. They are usually easy to box.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Sounds like the bees picked u . I’d get a box and try and get em If you were eventually wanting some bees. Free bees to learn with. Box em let em bee and start reading as much as possible about bees


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

All you need is a box for the bees a long sleeve light colored shirt and long pants and face veil.











 Al


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

When we got back home again yesterday afternoon, they were gone. I guess we were just a rest stop on their way to somewhere else. However, we're going to make a bee box so next time we'll be ready.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They swarm out of the hive with the old queen. She has not flowen in a long time her mating flight was the last time. She gets tired and lands some place (your garage door this time) the bees that swarmed with her surrounds her to protect her. 
From the swarm scout bees are sent out to look for a suitable new home. When the scouts come back more bees join them to inspect the new home to be sure it is suitable. 
This can take just a couple hours or up to 3 or 4 days. some times they just don't find any thing every one agrees on so they build comb in place.

Here is an example. After 4 days.









 Al


----------



## sandrahof (Aug 6, 2021)

Alleyyooper, I know this thread is old, but I want to say that it looks very spectacular, I've never paid attention to bee honeycomb on a tree before. I recently saw a bee hive on my garage door, they were not directly on the garage, but on the tree. That is, the tree is very small and was covering the garage floor. My friend decided to repair the garage, but the bees got in the way. The two of us would not have made it. So we had to ask for help. Just when we were told that there is a Garage Door Repair Near Me. It was difficult, but we did it and the hive was moved safely and securely.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

sandrahof said:


> alleyyooper, I know this thread is old, but I want to say that it looks very spectacular, I never paid attention to the bee honeycomb on the tree before.


@sandrahof Alleyyooper passed away a while back.


----------



## JurJar (Dec 20, 2020)

It's not a bad time to put up a hive and do beekeeping. If you are not interested, then you can try to scare away the bees, if possible. You can also contact the association of beekeepers or other similar organizations. Now the bee population is very small, and this is a problem. I think it's the right thing to do.
I am very afraid of bees. I am allergic to them. If bees settled on my garage gate, I would just order a new gate installation, lol. They are old and in need of renovation.
I hope that this situation will be resolved well for you and for the bees.

*____*
easyfixnashville.com


----------

